# Special weather statement for GTA and surrounding areas



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

They are calling for winds up to 90km/hr (new prediction) and heavy rains starting later tonight, some are suggesting that we may even see power outages. Might be a good time to check you emergency power systems.

http://toronto.ctvnews.ca/special-weather-statement-issued-ahead-of-fall-storm-in-gta-1.2628543



> Sean Davidson, CTV Toronto
> Published Monday, October 26, 2015 5:08PM EDT
> A special weather statement has been issued ahead of a fall storm that is expected to hit the GTA late Tuesday night.
> Environment Canada says that a fall storm over the American Midwest is expected to merge with moisture from the remnants of Hurricane Patricia and track towards the GTA.
> ...


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

Thanks Roger!

I am going to test out our generator today.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

CanadaCorals.com said:


> Thanks Roger!
> 
> I am going to test out our generator today.


Good stuff, better you are prepared as you never know. &#128077;&#127996;


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*thank u*

Thanks to our roaming weather man ...
good heads up for everyone


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

yes thanks for the heads up 

Extra gas on hand and I am ready to start the generator !


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*genny*

Check/done.....


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I need to get one of these soon.. I was intending to this past summer but I was without a job just before I was going to purchase, so that money had to go elsewhere. BB is on my list.


----------



## cubetank (May 25, 2014)

Do you guys use an outside generator or a battery backup generator??? Power outage is a fear. Back in Dec/13, I had all my aquarium gear but hadn't yet set up when the power went out for days!

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## cubetank (May 25, 2014)

Thoughts on something like this?? http://www.duracellpower.com/backup-power/uninterrupted-power/powersource-1800.aspx

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*generator*

hey there I am sure its a split on both , most have battery back ups where they don't have room for a running generator .also some have been known to use invertors to run from there car to there equipment .


----------

